# Wrong Date on Kitco feed and website



## niteliteone (Mar 8, 2014)

Is it just my computer or is the Kitco feed on the bottom of the page showing the wrong date :?: 

I went to the Kitco site and it also shows the wrong date on their "Live Feed" charts :shock:

Did whoever is manipulating PM prices screw up somehow :?:


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 8, 2014)

Maybe that is just when spot trading stopped for the weekend?
I have never noticed it before.

Jim


----------



## galenrog (Mar 8, 2014)

Just checked. Correct date and correct time. If there is a problem with date at Kitco site it did not show up for me.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 8, 2014)

kitco says march 7th 5:14pm

GRF time March 8th, 2014, 10:25 pm

it is now march 8th 9:19pm at my home

may be a trading close because its only a image capture feed from there web site


----------



## niteliteone (Mar 9, 2014)

It seems to be working today.
It is showing the correct date and time, both here and on their site, unlike yesterday.


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 9, 2014)

Sunday at 6 pm it starts up again.

Jim


----------

